# dug 2 Wilton Farm Dairy milks



## BillZ (Oct 19, 2008)

I found them at a site in the woods near Baltimore. One is a pint and the other is a little 1/4 pint. The pint has a date of 1940. No date on the 1/4 but they were found pretty much next to each other so I think it is safe to assume that it is a 1940 also.
 Anybody know much about the value if any?


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 20, 2008)

First off- Welcome to the forum!  Most Wilton Farms are listed in the Baltimore book as common, but a couple are listed as uncommon.  I think Rhona has found a few of these.  Do they have the soldier figure (guard of health) embossed on them?May not have a lot of value but milks are keepers for me an especially the gills (1/4 pint) which are usually harder to find.


----------



## BillZ (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.
 Both of the milks have the soldier on them.
 Here is a link to a front and back pic. You may notice a little discoloration on them but it is just because I haven't thoroughly cleaned them yet.

 https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/BillZBub68/IMG_0382.jpg

 https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii112/BillZBub68/IMG_0381.jpg


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 25, 2008)

hi bill,  welcome to the forum.  sorry i didn't get to respond to your post sooner.  been a really busy week.   the bottle is listed in the balt. bottle book.  but there is no ref. to the embossed soidier on it.  someone is goning to get me a listing of md. milk bottles.  i have dug a couple of 1/2 pints.  i will have to follow up on this at the next balt. club meeting.  maybe i can get some answers.  if you every find an extra gill and want to sell it let me know.  good luck finding.     rhona


----------



## cracked bottle (Oct 25, 2008)

Bill,

 Welcome to the forum, too.  Those two milks may be unlisted.  The only one in the current Baltimore Bottle Book that is similar has , " Catonsville, MD." embossed before B.C.H.D.2864.  Yours do not appear to have that part embossed on the bottles.

 Marc


----------



## BillZ (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Does unlisted mean that it could be rare?


----------

